# website & e-commerce with GoDaddy



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

i have a GoDaddy account for some time jus sitting there..what website builder & Ecommerce should i use, or should i jus scrap GoDaddy & start anew with something else? yes, im new to this lol


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

speshoot said:


> i have a GoDaddy account for some time jus sitting there..what website builder & Ecommerce should i use, or should i jus scrap GoDaddy & start anew with something else? yes, im new to this lol


Seriously, have a look at Ecwid. It has a completely FREE version for up to 100 products that can be expanded upon as your shop grows. 

Ecwid can be embedded into any Web page with a couple of lines of copy & paste code. The same shop can be embedded in many places at once: websites, blogs, forums, etc, and has a facebook app too! 

If you're an absolute beginner you can simply use the Ecwid shop 'as-is' without needing any webhosting of your own. 

Try it now... for FREE!


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

ok..so its that good where i should cancel my GoDaddy & go with that, instead of finding a way to work with GoDaddy which i already have?.. i guess thats my real question lol


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ecwid is free for only 10 products, for 100 products it is $15/month ($12.50/month on an annual subscription)

if you already have free godaddy setup a woocommerce site,
then when you need to renew you can free yourself from the clutches of eig,
then you simply migrate your woo site


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

into the T said:


> ecwid is free for only 10 products, for 100 products it is $15/month ($12.50/month on an annual subscription)
> 
> if you already have free godaddy setup a woocommerce site,
> then when you need to renew you can free yourself from the clutches of eig,
> then you simply migrate your woo site


Yes, you're right. My mistake! I typed this in on my phone and the 10 came out as 100. I should have read my post over after making it. 

However, 10 products at least enables you to fully try it out without committing to a subscription.


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

into the T said:


> then when you need to renew you can free yourself from the clutches of eig,
> then you simply migrate your woo site


sorry im new to this lol..can u explain what this paragraph means & what is "eig"?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

speshoot said:


> sorry im new to this lol..can u explain what this paragraph means & what is "eig"?



eig is endurance group international and they have a whole stable of webhosts
check here for some more info and a current list



> In very short, the main reason is that EIG has a very bad reputation of *ruining the hosts it acquires*. HostGator, Arvixe, A Small Orange, Site5 and so on – we all have heard a huge mass of horrible stories from former clients of these hosts which sharply deteriorated their services after being bought by EIG. EIG *“optimizes” cost structure* of the hosts it buys out, *fires great (expensive) support staff* and migrate clients to a *worse hardware infrastructure*.


it seems godaddy is not eig, 
i thought it was because of their consistently poor reviews for hosting
but i did find this


> And GoDaddy (not EIG), we’ll everyone knows (or should know) that you should only use them for domain registration, their hosting is pretty pathetic and their WordPress managed hosting is very frustrating.


so maybe woocommerce is not such a great idea with godaddy
i started with them and quickly left because of the constant issues,
but i think i was only using their website builder not wordpress+woo

i picked up my current host for $14/3 years,
so come boxing day/new years you should be able to pick up a good host cheap

with wordpress/woocommerce it is pretty easy to take an 'image' of your whole site,
and migrate it to a new host/have a backup saved on a local hard-drive


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

1. domain registration is good with daddy then?
2. what was your issues with GoDaddy?
3. what host do u have now?
4.what u think of Mapping a GoDaddy domain to wordpress/woocommerce?
5. THANKS ALOT!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

speshoot said:


> 1. domain registration is good with daddy then?
> 2. what was your issues with GoDaddy?
> 3. what host do u have now?
> 4.what u think of Mapping a GoDaddy domain to wordpress/woocommerce?
> 5. THANKS ALOT!



1. yes
2. it was awhile ago, but i think it was just poor performance and support
3. hostmantis 
(i had namecheap for a long time and prefer their online chat support to ticket systems, i will be returning)
4. you don't have your own domain name? (they are only $10/year or less on sale)


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

into the T said:


> 4. you don't have your own domain name? (they are only $10/year or less on sale)


i do with GoDaddy, but where is this sale u speak of?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

usually new year's eve/day or boxing day there will be sales around


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Go for Shopify. If you have experience in coding like HTML, CSS & PHP, you can go for Magento.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

The OP hasn't old us what they are planning to sell and what number of products they will have on offer This all matters when deciding which e-commerce platform to use. 



Hell, you can even just set up a basic site and use PayPal Checkout for a free option.


https://www.paypal.com/buttons/


----------



## DannyHendrix (Dec 9, 2020)

I found a site of a subject I am interested in that uses alot of affiliate programs but makes it look like their own. I would like to do it in other temes such as relationship issues affiliate programs via clickbank but also involve service of my own in relationship tarot readings. Any ideas on how to do this & how they did it (layout, programs, etc)? Where do I start?


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

We have built with Godaddy along with VPS hosting.


----------

